# Does anyone is using Sublime Text 3 or 4 in FreeBSD 13.1 ?



## GlitchyDot (Dec 7, 2022)

Hi forum,
Im trying to understand correct way of setting up and using Sublime Text 3 or 4 under FreeBSD.
Atm i have ST4 ... have few lines under /etc/fstab ( i deleted some but can not recall which one as i could not start my system ) but i have bigger issue with it.
I can not open some files and folder in ST4. 
I have server ssd for my web development and sql under /srv  and /baze mountpoint (custmo mountpoints for easy use )  and if i want to work on my files my /srv/ directory is empty in ST4 but if i open directory in file manager - i can drag it to sublime and its fine. I know its kinda workable but im want to get new themes, icons, syntax highlighting etc and im not able to do so... did anyone have working sublime under FreeBSD ? 
By the way - if im using VS Code and create new file etc. i have to drag/ or refresh folder in Sublime for me to see or open it.
I know im using VS Code as well, but im used to Sublime and im much faster with it so speed for me is very important and VS Code its just a glitch in the system for me.
Thank You.


----------

